# NYU MFA Personal Statement - Are there single or double-spaced and font requirements?



## ScriptToScreenDream (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi, does anyone know if there are any spacing (single- or double-spaced), font, etc. requirements for NYU's Personal Statement? I see that the other portfolio materials do have specifics but I haven't seen any for the PS. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cy98 (Nov 20, 2020)

My personal statement was double spaced. If NYU cared about spacing, they would have definitely said what spacing format to use in the directions.


----------

